# Primarchs vs. Olympians



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys, got a question: so my buddy and i were talking about horus heresy and whatnot, and out of the blue he just asks: who would win Zeus and his Olympians or the Empy and his Primarchs? What do you think? I believe the primarchs would win...


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

The pantheon can fly at super speeds, turn invisable, shape shift and some can hurl bolts of lightning or do other crazy shit. Still they arent omnipotent so who knows, Primarches are more or less on the same scale in some respects.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

I know, it is sort of a wierd question, and i know about the abundance of vs. topics, but i just want to prove my friend wrong,:mrgreen:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

correct me if wrong but the greek gods were immortal or could only be hurt by the weapons of another god, the primarchs may have been great but they were not immortal

sorry going for the gods


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well. One side are God's the other are Demi-God's at best, is there even much comparison? The only one in my opinion would be able to down any would be Magnus the Red, and even then if im right he would be pretty messed up.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Barnster said:


> correct me if wrong but the greek gods were immortal or could only be hurt by the weapons of another god, the primarchs may have been great but they were not immortal


Depends on the story. Some depict Ares as a god who loved to go to war but hated pain so much that he'd flee the battlefield if wounded. So I think the greek gods _can_ be hurt by mortal weapons, but as they're still immortal they can't be killed by them or, indeed, anything. Then again, could the primarchs be killed by the weapons of the gods? Zeus' thunderbolt is the most powerful weapon in the divine arsenal, and methinks a priamrch in power armor would be mostly unfazed by one. I can see the two groups of unkillable warriors raging against one another until the end of days.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking back on Greek mythology, the Olympians overthrew the Titans which were as big or even bigger then a Warlord class titan. Seeing that, i would put my vote in the Olympian gods. They have plenty of mystical and mysterious overwhelming powers that could easily destroy the primarchs, but the emperor would be a different story since he is basically almost one of them and probably stronger in his prime.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

I am pretty sure that no Primarch ever threw a mountain on top of a city sized dragon the way Zeus did with Typhon. Hercules once held the entire earth on his shoulders and he was just a _demi_-god. Primarchs are tough but they are only (super)human and the Olympians are _gods_.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Is this really even being debated? It should be quite obvious that the Olympians would win... 

Zeus' lightning bolt: Don't get it confused with your 'rank and file' lightning bolt... If it was hurled by Zeus himself I'm pretty sure it could destroy all the Primarchs in one toss.

Also as pointed out by Gabrial, the Greek gods have thrown mountains, lightning bolts, beat the Titans, hell... Hercules even created the Straits of Gibraltar -as a demi-god- with one plunge of his sword. Hercules could fuck up a Primarch with ease and a God? You really think this is debatable? :victory:


----------



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

The Emperor was pretty powerful himself.

The psychic bolt he used on Horus was said to be more destructive then an exploding son.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Relic of Light said:


> The Emperor was pretty powerful himself.
> 
> The psychic bolt he used on Horus was said to be more destructive then an exploding son.


We aren't talking about the emperor, who would still lose; we are talking about primarchs, which really only amount to very large very strong very smart humanoids, vs. GODs. No contest, its gods for the win. HQ


----------



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

Sanguine Rain said:


> Hey guys, got a question: so my buddy and i were talking about horus heresy and whatnot, and out of the blue he just asks: who would win Zeus and his Olympians or the Empy and his Primarchs? What do you think? I believe the primarchs would win...


No, I think if you read the opening post his talking about them all.

Also if Zeus works the same as most other God's, then removing the people's belief in Zeus would weaken him.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Relic of Light said:


> Also if Zeus works the same as most other God's, then removing the people's belief in Zeus would weaken him.


Okay, thats not part of the question, and even then in a weakend state the gods culd still kick the primarch's and emperors ass.:grin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Okay, thats not part of the question, and even then in a weakend state the gods culd still kick the primarch's and emperors ass.:grin:


Ya dude is right emperor addition is irrelevent and I didn't read the first part just the name of the tread. Still, emperor irrelevent.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

if you count loki gods if not gods, although having loki is better


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Kale Hellas said:


> if you count loki gods if not gods, although having loki is better


:shok: what? Loki is a Norse god I fail to see why he has any relevance to this topic other than the fact he is a god in some mythology.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Relic of Light said:


> No, I think if you read the opening post his talking about them all.
> 
> Also if Zeus works the same as most other God's, then removing the people's belief in Zeus would weaken him.


See I have no idea where this idea that gods need worship like humans need food came from, but their is absolutely no backing for it in Greek, Norse, Egyptian or Shinto beliefs. The Chinese have some beliefs along those lines but its more manipulating celestial red tape to get someone fired then starving them.

Gods don't need us, they like having us around, who doesn't like having a mob of people kissing your ass and giving you free gifts. but the gods made mankind, they were around before us and according to the Norse they will be around long after we are gone. So no, not worshipping Zeus will do nothing but give him one less reason to not kill you.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Kale Hellas said:


> if you count loki gods if not gods, although having loki is better


Totally different pantheon, dude. Even if he was in with the Greeks, the Norse gods were always written as considerably more human and mortal than the gods of other mythologies. Loki's not even that great of a trickster; I can recall at least two myths where someone manipulated the clever and crafty Loki.



NoiseMarine said:


> Zeus' lightning bolt: Don't get it confused with your 'rank and file' lightning bolt... If it was hurled by Zeus himself I'm pretty sure it could destroy all the Primarchs in one toss.


What are you basing that on? The creation of the Greek gods (and many such legendary characters) were, in part, for the sake of explaining nature. 
"Dude, lightning sucks. What's the deal?" 
"Aphrodite's fugly husband Hephaestus crafts lightning bolts for Zeus to hurl for smitin' n'shit."
Of course the lightning bolts would be "rank and file." That was the entire point. They were using the gods to explain a natural phenomenon they didn't understand. Zeus' thunderbolts wouldn't be more powerful than the average one because his _was_ the average one.



> Also as pointed out by Gabrial, the Greek gods have thrown mountains, lightning bolts, beat the Titans, hell... Hercules even created the Straits of Gibraltar -as a demi-god- with one plunge of his sword. Hercules could fuck up a Primarch with ease and a God? You really think this is debatable? :victory:


I'm not sure why people are saying that beating the titans was a big deal. There are few myths that really deal with how powerful the titans were. Prometheus was a titan, and they kept him tied up with chains (Hera, too, at one point. What sort of chains do you use to tie up a being who hurls mountains?). Even if you ignore that, the gods had help from the Cyclopes, the hecatonchires, the nymphs, and the satyrs. Finally, Straits of Gibraltar or no, if a primarch couldn't take Hercules with conventional weapons, they'd do so with chemical ones. Dude died from poisoning.

I'm still of the opinion that the two sides would fight until the end days unless the gods had a mountain or two on hand.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, looking back on it, it is sorta no contest, forgot gods were immortal, but weren't some of the titans killed (or am i making that up?) and they were gods? But i do believe the emperor could take on a bunch of the gods, especially in his prime...maybe:shok:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Dont know if its been mentioned but Kratos from GoW could be seen as a primarch, and he owned everyone : D


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Sanguine Rain said:


> Yeah, looking back on it, it is sorta no contest, forgot gods were immortal, but weren't some of the titans killed (or am i making that up?) and they were gods? But i do believe the emperor could take on a bunch of the gods, especially in his prime...maybe:shok:


I believe all the titans servived the Titanomachy and were banished to Tartarus.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> See I have no idea where this idea that gods need worship like humans need food came from, but their is absolutely no backing for it in Greek, Norse, Egyptian or Shinto beliefs. The Chinese have some beliefs along those lines but its more manipulating celestial red tape to get someone fired then starving them.
> 
> Gods don't need us, they like having us around, who doesn't like having a mob of people kissing your ass and giving you free gifts. but the gods made mankind, they were around before us and according to the Norse they will be around long after we are gone. So no, not worshipping Zeus will do nothing but give him one less reason to not kill you.


Arguable. There's nothing really evident in Greek myth that says that the gods need mankind, but it's seen in their rituals that the gods' primary source of sustenance was from sacrifice. A choice cut of meat would be burnt, and the gas that rose off it would be considered the animal's soul leaving its body to feed the gods. Now, I've never heard anywhere that the gods _need_ these sacrifices, exactly, but they certainly viewed mortals as more than playthings. They were the ones who had all the beef.

Furthermore, you seem to be under the impression that the Olympians were the only gods in the Greek faith. Far from it. The Greeks, like most polytheists, were encouraged to make up their own gods to suit their needs. Want a god to protect your home? Build a little shrine and dedicate it to an immortal entity named after yourself. And if that god doesn't deliver? Get rid of him and make a new one. In this way it could be said that certain gods did indeed require mortal worship, as the ones who didn't get it were discarded and powerless.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

The gods don't -really- seem overly powerful in the Illiad compared to actual legends so which one to base off?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

K3k3000 said:


> Totally different pantheon, dude. Even if he was in with the Greeks, the Norse gods were always written as considerably more human and mortal than the gods of other mythologies. Loki's not even that great of a trickster; I can recall at least two myths where someone manipulated the clever and crafty Loki.
> 
> 
> What are you basing that on? The creation of the Greek gods (and many such legendary characters) were, in part, for the sake of explaining nature.
> ...


 Few myths on how powerful the Titans are... Does that matter when the few that there are involve one of them (Atlas) holding the entire world on his shoulders? And being held down by chains, one would think that you automatically assume that those chains are 'magically' crafted by the hands of a God as powerful as Zeus -keyword, magically- would be able to hold down another god.

Regardless of whether or not a lightning bolt is normal or not, one thrown with pin-point accuracy by Zeus would have lethality if intended... *bam* Lightning bolt hits Magnus in the eye, dead.

And Hercules died by setting himself on fire... I think he's pretty well immune to disease.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

NoiseMarine said:


> Few myths on how powerful the Titans are... Does that matter when the few that there are involve one of them (Atlas) holding the entire world on his shoulders?


You'd think he'd be too busy to do any fighting, then. Atlas is frequently cited as the physically strongest of titans, but I don't recall any myths depicting him doing anything else. He's either a titan holding up the world, or he's a statue/mountain holding up the world. Alpha Plus level psykers are said to be powerful enough to tear imperial titans in half with their minds, and I don't doubt there are a few such psykers among the primarchs. Atlas may or may not be taller than an imperial titan; Perseus was able to get to eye-level with him pretty quickly when he killed him with Medusa's head, so he couldn't haven been *that* tall.



> And being held down by chains, one would think that you automatically assume that those chains are 'magically' crafted by the hands of a God as powerful as Zeus -keyword, magically- would be able to hold down another god.


Possible, but then, I don't remember Zeus ever being described as someone who crafted anything. That was always left to Hephaestus, who may not have been around at that point. The gods aren't all knowing, so to assume Zeus would know how to craft magical chains is a pretty big stretch. What's more, if gods can simply will things into existence, there's a clear limit as to what they can make, as Zeus needs Hephestus for thunder bolts and wimmens to foster his many children.



> Regardless of whether or not a lightning bolt is normal or not, one thrown with pin-point accuracy by Zeus would have lethality if intended... *bam* Lightning bolt hits Magnus in the eye, dead.


Possibly, if they weren't wearing power armor. A space marine in power armor has shrugged off heavier blows than a lightning bolt to the face.



> And Hercules died by setting himself on fire... I think he's pretty well immune to disease.


He technically burnt himself to death, yes, but that's just because the poison was too painful for him to endure. Poisons=/= diseases.

"Hercules was married to Deianeira. Long after their marriage, one day the centaur Nessus offered to ferry them across a wide river that they had to cross. Nessus set off with Deianeira first, but tried to abduct her. When Hercules realized the centaur's real intention, Hercules chased after him and shot him with a poisoned arrow. Before he died Nessus told Deianeira to take some of his blood and treasure it: if she ever thought Hercules was being unfaithful, the centaur told her, the blood would restore his love. Deianeira kept the phial of blood. Many years later after that incident she heard rumours that Hercules has fallen in love with another woman. She smeared some of the blood on his shirt and sent it to Hercules. When he put on the shirt, the blood still poisoned from the same arrow used by Hercules, burnt into his flesh and when he realized this, he told his friends to build him a pyre out of hardy oak and wild olive. He was burnt to death on the pyre, the fire hurt far less than the poison."


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

To be fair, I'm pretty certain the Emperor WAS zeus... or Thor...

He even has a thunderbolt symbol...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

You can argue all you want... But whether or not you disprove my points we come back to the fact that the Primarchs are still technically mortal and no match for a god.If a lightning bolt couldn't kill a Primarch I'm sure that Zeus (or Apollo... Or Poseidon... Or Hades... And all the other gods and goddesses...) could simply step on them if all else fails. >.>


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

NoiseMarine said:


> You can argue all you want... But whether or not you disprove my points we come back to the fact that the Primarchs are still technically mortal and no match for a god.If a lightning bolt couldn't kill a Primarch I'm sure that Zeus (or Apollo... Or Poseidon... Or Hades... And all the other gods and goddesses...) could simply step on them if all else fails. >.>


It's true. The primarchs couldn't kill the gods. But I'm really not seeing anything other than hurtling mountains that could faze primarchs, either. Yeah, the gods are described with varying sizes, so the gods can probably increase or decrease their size to an extent. But I swear I've read somewhere that an imperial titan has trodden upon a space marine once and he walked away from it, so who knows if even that could kill a primarch?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> It's true. The primarchs couldn't kill the gods. But I'm really not seeing anything other than hurtling mountains that could faze primarchs, either. Yeah, the gods are described with varying sizes, so the gods can probably increase or decrease their size to an extent. But I swear I've read somewhere that an imperial titan has trodden upon a space marine once and he walked away from it, so who knows if even that could kill a primarch?


Yes and I have seen people run over by monster trucks and trackers and come out without even so much as an owwy. The key is compression. They were probably pressed into the ground which would drastically reduce the force applied. Also the gods can do whatever the hell they please, the world is literally their play thing.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyway, just one of the Greek Gods could kill all the Primarchs because if the Gods show anyone there true godly, beautiful form, they just die.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Yes and I have seen people run over by monster trucks and trackers and come out without even so much as an owwy. The key is compression. They were probably pressed into the ground which would drastically reduce the force applied. Also the gods can do whatever the hell they please, the world is literally their play thing.


Greek gods aren't omnipotent by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

K3k3000 said:


> Greek gods aren't omnipotent by any stretch of the imagination.


 While that is true... They are still just that, gods. I'm quite confident the Primarchs wouldn't stand a chance.

EDIT: Also, didn't Hercules kill his wife? He killed himself because Hera hated him and there was nothing he could do about it other than sacrificing himself I do believe. After that he got a "not so free" ride to Olympia.

I know... EDIT AGAIN: The Olympians couldn't 'kill' the Titans so they banished them to Tartarus. Could they not just do the same to the Primarchs? Y'know, just toss them down the hole, or so to speak.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

kinda of the point here but how about the chaos god vs olympians


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Some people seem to just be speculating that just because the Olympians were classed as 'gods' means they would automatically win. Firstly the term 'god'/'God' is entirely ambiguous - essentially making that argument null & void. (Also aside from that the Emperor and in many cases the Primarchs are classed as gods aswell).

The Emperor is a being more powerful than any of the Olympians in my opinion. He is a being who has lived for thousands of years, bested a C'tan (who would be more powerful than a Greek god in itself), a master of the warp - he can read the futures and summon power far beyond that of Zeus as an example whos main characteristic seems to be throwing lightning, lightning which wouldn't even scratch the Emperor (as someone previously stated that Zeus lightning wasn't 'special' it was just 'normal' lightning!).

Its not even clear what the scale of the Primarch's power is:



'Magnus' body was not so much flesh and blood, but energy and will bound together by the ancient science of the Emperor. Ahriman had studied the substance of the Great Ocean with the aid of some of the Legion's foremost seers, yet the power that filled his primarch was as alien to him as a starship was to a primitive savage.' (_A Thousand Sons_ Page 57-58)




'Magnus had not been born as mortals were born, but had been willed into life by the designs of the Emperor. As philosophically advanced as his captains were, the concepts were too alien, too beyond mortal comprehension for any of them to understand. To be conscious of your body growing around you, to have awareness of your brain taking shape as architecture instead of organism, and to have discourse with your creator even as your existence moved from conceptual possibility to tangible reality had proved too complex to explain to those who had not experianced such a uniquely hastened evolution. And these were the simplest concepts to absorb. To know these things and to not be driven insane required a singular mind, a mind advanced enough to grasp the ungraspable, to conceive the inconceivable: A Primarch's mind. To have shared that moment of creation with another being, to know that amongst all the galaxy's aeons of creation there had never existed beings like you and your brothers, had bonded the Primarchs in ways unattainable by mortals.' (_A Thousand Sons_ Page 204)




'In that moment of connection, Ahriman looked into the core of his primarch's incandescent form, the incredible fusion of genius and chained aether bound in the creation of his incredible mind and body. To see the white-hot furnace of so mighty a being's innermost construction was to stare into the heart of a newly-birthed star.

Ahriman cried out as he saw Magnus' life unfold in the space of what could have been an instant or could have been a span of aeons... All this and more poured into Ahriman without heed that his mind was vastly incapable of absorbing such enormous quantities of memory and knowledge. He comprehended only a fraction of what he saw... the information pouring into him threatened to unseat his reason...

'Stop,' begged Ahriman as more knowledge than had been won by entire civilisations thundered into his mind.' (_A Thousand Sons_ Page 330-1) 




The Emperor created the Primarchs using lost science and technology he had uncovered in his long wars... he crafted beings of such luminosity that their like could never be conjured again. They were the pinnacles of genetic evolution... (_A Thousand Sons_ Page 382) 




Ahriman thought he could see the writhing veins and pulsing organs beneath the Primarch's skin. That was a lie, for Ahriman had seen into the heart of Magnus, and there was nothing so mundane as liver, lungs or kidney within that immortal frame. (_A Thousand Sons_ Page 425) 
 

The point is that we don't even know the full extent of the Primarch's (or infact the Emperors) Power. An example of something they are capable of though is Magnus himself can singlehandedly take down Titans!

The Warp is something which could easily best the Olympians, and the Emperor and Magnus were essentially masters of it, thats aside from the 19 other Primarchs who were created with the essence of the warp, and as the warp doesn't exist in the 'world' the greek gods exist in, would it not be anathema to them?


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

NoiseMarine said:


> EDIT: Also, didn't Hercules kill his wife? He killed himself because Hera hated him and there was nothing he could do about it other than sacrificing himself I do believe. After that he got a "not so free" ride to Olympia.


Myths are rarely ever absolute, as there's so many different people telling them over such a long span of time and the Greek Mysteries all sought to put different spins on their chosen story. Is Hades a crazy rapist or just a troubled stalker whose wife did grow to love him despite his extreme courting methods, for example? I've read at least one compilation of myths where Gaia, wife of Uranus and mother to the titans, actively tried combatting the gods and very nearly succeeded in overthrowing them on multiple occassions, whereas I've yet to find any other source that so much as mentions those myths. Much like the 40K, all perspective and the various contradictions within them are true and untrue simultaneously.



> The Olympians couldn't 'kill' the Titans so they banished them to Tartarus. Could they not just do the same to the Primarchs? Y'know, just toss them down the hole, or so to speak.


I'll concede that this is very possible. Provided the warp energies the primarchs can harvest wouldn't be anathema to the gods, as CotE suggested, the gods can always banish the primarchs to a location they couldnt escape from.


----------



## Scyfus (Jan 18, 2010)

Zeus couldnt be seen by humans or they would die.
This comparison is stupid, the worlds hold NO relevance to one another and the characters in qeustion are limited to the mythical universes in which they stand.
To say the gods are stronger then the primarchs ISN'T taking away from the gods, its just taking both things as they are written.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> Greek gods aren't omnipotent by any stretch of the imagination.


I didn’t say they were, the world is their sandbox, however, there is only one sandbox and a few thousand brats to share it. No one god could control everything but then again the humans couldn’t do anything about it so the world would be their play thing. The Primarchs couldn't do anything to harm them, it's as simple as that. Gods 1 primarchs 0. Hell the gods could increase their score! Let Hades resurrect their dead butts so the gods could kill them again. Gods 2 primarchs 0.:laugh:


----------



## Thousandth Son (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, the Olympians are gods. If we take their powers into account then they can just make themselves win instantly, turning the Imperium to ash. I dunno, the two worlds are pretty different. As Child-of-the-Emperor says, we don't know the scope of the Emperor's/Primarchs' powers- out of interest though, when did the Emperor best a C'tan?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Thousandth Son said:


> out of interest though, when did the Emperor best a C'tan?


In the Horus Heresy Novel _Mechanicum_.



Scyfus said:


> Zeus couldnt be seen by humans or they would die.
> This comparison is stupid, the worlds hold NO relevance to one another and the characters in qeustion are limited to the mythical universes in which they stand.
> To say the gods are stronger then the primarchs ISN'T taking away from the gods, its just taking both things as they are written.


Totally Agree. Silly farfetched Versus threads!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I do believe I am correct in saying that Horus - Perhaps the greatest Primarch, although probably not the most resilient to damage/poisening - was layed low by 

the anathame (Daemon Blade if I remember correctly) which Erebus stole in Horus Rising, albeit the blade was lathered in poisens, either naturally filthly and toxic (due to wielder having been affected to Nurgle`s Rot) or the poisen was specifically designed to kill the Primarch, due to the Apothecary upon the _Vengeful Spirit_ saying likewise 


Thus, it was only the actions of the Daphelos (Im only up to Galaxy in Flames, please keep spoilers to a minimum ) which saved him, so of course he is not immortal, and the deaths of other Primarchs later on suggests also, even the Emperor, where as the pantheon of Oylmpian Gods, were said to be immortal, only suffering bodily harm by other Gods.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

bobss said:


> Thus, it was only the actions of the Daphelos (Im only up to Galaxy in Flames, please keep spoilers to a minimum ) which saved him, so of course he is not immortal, and the deaths of other Primarchs later on suggests also, even the Emperor, where as the pantheon of Oylmpian Gods, were said to be immortal, only suffering bodily harm by other Gods.


Again, Greek gods could suffer bodily harm from mortal weapons. Ares was said to partake in many mortal wars, fleeing and screaming all the way back to Olympus if he recieved a painful wound. It's likely they can't be killed by mortal weapons (warp powers are possibly a different story; you're essentially using the same sort of energies that the chaos gods are made of), but they can be wounded by them.

On the subject of vs. threads as a whole, I actually really like them. They're the epitome of nerd wars, with two groups of moderately intelligent fanatics arguing over which of their fandoms is cooler. It sounds trivial and pointless- because it is- but so as long as nobody gets offended or throws hissy fits I think they're harmless fun that increases everyone's understanding of both medias. If nothing else, it allows us to put knowledge that would otherwise go squandered to good use.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

What Lordlucan said--what is to say that Zeus ISN'T the Emperor? Where was the Emperor during the period of history in which the Greeks and Romans (if you count Jupiter) worshipped those gods? After all, he was created around what, 9,000 BCE?

In that case, it's hard to imagine that the massively powerful "god" with the lightning bolt as his symbol/most famous weapon? In that case, what are the Greek Gods but the Primarchs Mk. 1?


----------



## necronoverlord (Jun 5, 2013)

A single space marine would single handedly rapestomp the entire pantheon. Ares in the Iliad was bested several times by the same regular soldier, so no bullshit about gods being immune to weapons please. Magnus can freakin move planets into the warp.

Also, please don't say "durr gods r gods so dey wiin". There is a man in Russia who is being worshipped by his little village as Jesus. He is an object of worship, and therefore a God. I really don't think he can throw around mountains just because he is an object of worship.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Barnster said:


> correct me if wrong but the greek gods were immortal or could only be hurt by the weapons of another god, the primarchs may have been great but they were not immortal
> 
> sorry going for the gods


Immortal and invincible are two different things. If you're immortal, you can still be killed, but you won't die of old age. Hell, Ares got injured in war all the time, and ran home crying to Zeus and Hera to patch up his wounds. I believe that it would be a close battle. Not really sure who would win this one


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

If you can put a full mag of bolter rounds into Zeus's head point blank and he can turn around and snatch the life from you I think that wins over doing the same thing to say the primarch of the Wolves and watching his brains paint the deck.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

If Ares, a god, can be wounded by mere mortal swords, I'd say Zeus brains would be painting the deck if someone unloaded a full clip of mass reactive, .75 caliber rpg's into his face at point blank range. Like I said, Zeus isn't invincible. He can still be killed. He just can't die of old age, hence why he is only immortal.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

My first instinct is to say that the Olympians, actual immortal gods who can shoot fireballs from their eyes and lightning bolts from their arses, would stomp all over the Emperor and the primarchs. 

However, I recall in the Iliad that a human hero is able to hurt even Ares, god of war, on the battlefield, albeit the hero's hand is guided by Athena as I recall. It's a bit iffy.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

I think the main problem with all of these "gods can be hurt by mortals..." is that in each instance the weapon was either god forged and given to the mortal or the weapon and mortal were guided by the hand of other gods either by direction or possession.

Hercules after all was killed by his mortal wife. True he was a demi god but what happened was he died and went to Mt. Olympus where he lived as a god with a new wife.

The gods even if they are mortally wounded on the battlefield even killed for lack of a better term just up and poof to Mt. Olympus. Of course if destroyed by another god then who knows where they ended up, if such a power existed say by Zeus or another god to utterly make something non existent then there is that.

So when a god dies he just flashes on back to MT. Olympus a little more cautious and a lot more butt hurt ready to take on the next outing. When a Primarch dies they are dead and buried or scattered depending. There is no fancy meeting hall where they are gathered biding their time. Not that I have heard of anyway.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

WaLkAwaY said:


> I think the main problem with all of these "gods can be hurt by mortals..." is that in each instance the weapon was either god forged and given to the mortal or the weapon and mortal were guided by the hand of other gods either by direction or possession.


The problem is when a god guides a mortal's hand when throwing a mortal-made spear and that mortal-made spear hurts another god 

It seems that the god only affects the mortal's aim. I might be misremembering, but I believe the Greek gods were usually invisible when they operated on human battlefields. Ares was actually described as a cowardly bully type character.


----------

